# Your Questions Concerning the BMW Concept M5



## BMWNA (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm with BMW of North America, LLC. Here is an update for you on the new concept M5. We hope all of you have taken at look at the pictures of if being introduced in Geneva. What do you think? We are taking this opportunity to give you a heads up on what's coming your way. As some of you may recall, it has been 20 years since the launch of the first generation BMW M5. After three generations and more than 35,000 M5 vehicles sold, the BMW M5 still maintains its success, delivering high performance and style.

The last generation M5, the E39, was the most successful ever, gathering awards from the most prestigious automotive magazines and kudos from its owners. Long before the end of production of the E39 M5, the engineers at M were working hard to develop its successor. The target was simple - to push the limits of performance and handling even further than the E39 M5.

Last week, the BMW Concept M5 was unveiled at the Geneva Auto Show. This concept car serves as a starting point for the production vehicle, hinting at design cues, technologies and features that could follow in the production model. Carrying on the tradition of the BMW M cars, the new BMW Concept M5 will offer exhilarating performance, driving fun and style wrapped in a discreet, distinctive body design based on the E60 5 Series.

This exciting concept car features:
o	A 5.0-liter, V10 naturally aspirated engine producing around 500hp.
o	A 7-speed SMG transmission.
o	The best power-to-weight ratio in its segment. 
o	19'' wheels and high-performance tires.

We know that your next question will be: "When will the new M5 be on sale in the US?" There is still no confirmed date for the launch of the production E60 M5. Here is a hint, M models are typically introduced two years after the launch of the core model, and the E60 M5 can be expected around this time frame.

We are very excited for this new M5 and are happy to see the great anticipation for it from your side! We'll keep you posted on new information as soon as it becomes available.

For more information on the BMW Concept M5 unveiling please ask your BMW Center or go to www.bmwusa.com.


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

you should try posting this at www.m5board.com too.

Personally, i'll reserve judgement until i see it in real life. I'm not a big fan of the e60 to begin with, and the pics from geneva look, well, i'm mixed about it so far. I do find the current e class a great looking car, but a bit boring of a drive. The e60 is just opposite, a great drive, but not quite as pleasing asthetically, for me, so far. I wasn't a huge fan of the e39 when it came out either, but i now enjoy 2 of them...

You really need to offer a manual trans though. Make the fender gills functional, the e39 M5 gets really high underhood temps, and would do well with some venting. Make sure you can completely disable all traction control, allow the active steering to at least be optional, some of us will not want it. Many of us M5 owners use our cars regularly on the track. Make it perform and we'll buy it, regardlless.... But at this point, 500 hp will probably be beaten by audi/mbz before the M5 even reaches our shores. 
Mike
98 528i
00 M5
03 LandCruiser


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Is it going to be available ONLY in SMG or is manual an option.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

mottati said:


> you should try posting this at www.m5board.com too.
> 
> Personally, i'll reserve judgement until i see it in real life. I'm not a big fan of the e60 to begin with, and the pics from geneva look, well, i'm mixed about it so far. I do find the current e class a great looking car, but a bit boring of a drive. The e60 is just opposite, a great drive, but not quite as pleasing asthetically, for me, so far. I wasn't a huge fan of the e39 when it came out either, but i now enjoy 2 of them...
> 
> ...


LOL! Motatti...are you a closet sport's car designer??  Perhaps BMW should hire you??


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

bmw540i said:


> Is it going to be available ONLY in SMG or is manual an option.


 It will be SMG only. No manual option. On an M-car no less.


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

And one other thing, don't even try to pass off another set of single piston brake calipers on us! 
Mike


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

The E55 AMG is looking better all the time  

I for one will not purchase another BMW with the e60 bangled style. There are to many other cars I find more appealing and offer equal or more performance, however, if I were to purchase another BMW it would be the e39 M5.


----------



## safetywork (Dec 10, 2003)

No manual?!!! Has this been confirmed? If so... :thumbdwn: just a personal thing. I prefer my clutch.


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

Agreed. With no manual transmission, and given the E60's generic looks, there will be less of a distinction from the typical RS6 and E55.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

mottati said:


> And one other thing, don't even try to pass off another set of single piston brake calipers on us!
> Mike


Yes! Please do. That will keep me in business. 
:rofl:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

humanoid said:


> The E55 AMG is looking better all the time
> 
> I for one will not purchase another BMW with the e60 bangled style. There are to many other cars I find more appealing and offer equal or more performance, however, if I were to purchase another BMW it would be the e39 M5.


You've gotta be kidding.... and I'd be glad to sell you my E39 M5 when my E60 M5 is delivered to my dealer.

I used to hate the new bimmer design, but my wife pointed out that I was just being a close-minded a-hole. Design changes as time, don't be one of those guys who thinks their E36 is the best and only bimmer around.

I can't wait for the new V10 M5, but meanwhile I think I'll get a 545smg to boot. 

Go BMW!! :thumbup:

beewang :bigpimp:

P.S. Single caliber is fine, I need something to keep Mr. Z busy


----------



## YeaYeaYea (Feb 11, 2004)

SMG is proabably the future as far as transmissions go. Anything over 6 speeds cannot practically be put into a manual "H" shift pattern. Here we have 7 speeds in the SMG. A manual would have to be a 6 speed gear box if offered as an option.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

YeaYeaYea said:


> SMG is proabably the future as far as transmissions go. Anything over 6 speeds cannot practically be put into a manual "H" shift pattern. Here we have 7 speeds in the SMG. A manual would have to be a 6 speed gear box if offered as an option.


Is there really a need for 7 gears? I am all for performance, but 7 speeds seems a bit much. I would think that you would be shifting all the time.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Desertnate said:


> Is there really a need for 7 gears? I am all for performance, but 7 speeds seems a bit much. I would think that you would be shifting all the time.


After installing the M5 limited slip differential with 3.15 gearing into my 540i 6-Speed, I still find myself occasionally looking for 7th gear as I hit 90mph on th highway.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> After installing the M5 limited slip differential with 3.15 gearing into my 540i 6-Speed, I still find myself occasionally looking for 7th gear as I hit 90mph on th highway.


Understood, I could use a 6th gear in my 323i for cruise mode. However, isn't there a point where you are having to row through so many gears that it becomes a distraction or interfears with the driving enjoyment.

I would think that moster has so much torque that you could get away with spacing out the 6 gears it has a little farther apart and not loose much performance.


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

beewang said:


> You've gotta be kidding.... and I'd be glad to sell you my E39 M5 when my E60 M5 is delivered to my dealer.
> 
> I used to hate the new bimmer design, but my wife pointed out that I was just being a close-minded a-hole. Design changes as time, don't be one of those guys who thinks their E36 is the best and only bimmer around.
> 
> ...


I'm not happy with the new design and never will be. I like to think I'm an open minded person and only an a-hole on special occasions :angel: It's a moot topic. Furthermore my wife hates it too :thumbup:

Frankly, the design has been controversial from the day of the first spy pic. I guess if you like Toyotas and Nissans then, chances are you will like the new e60.

By the time the new M5 reaches the states were looking at about 2006 right? By that time there will be even more to choose from but, at least it will be able to compete with the 2004 and older MBZ and Audis :tsk:


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Am I the only one who thinks these two threads, which are discussing the EXACT same topic, should be merged? Moderators?
> 
> http://bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54709
> 
> Oh, and somebody ban Vatkens for crossposting.


Agreed


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Since the two threads are in differnt forums, the mods are powerless to merge anything. I can only merge two topics within the fourm I moderate. You'll need to badger Mr. Shafer for that or just deal with it and post in both...not so bad is it? It might be interesting to see where each of them goes.

Chris


----------



## Mark540iSport (Mar 5, 2004)

*Just my thoughts*

Personally I love the new M5!

I drive an E39 540i 6spd now and while I've always had a manual I'm looking forward to trying the SMG III. I think by the time it hits the production M5 it will be sweet and I'd probably be torn on which to order even if BMW does offer a manual.

I've had both a 7 and 3 series in the past so I'm not new to BMW. Looking at the evolution of the 5 series it's pretty clear that it's in need of a makeover not an update. As much as I love the E39 design it's starting to look old! While I think the E60 530 and 545 look a little weak and should have had bigger wheels I absolutely love the look of the E60 M5.

I don't mean to offend anyone but I don't think the detractors of the E60 understand fashion. Automotive fashion is much like clothing fashion whether you like it or not, and I bet the detractors are just as slow to come around to the latest duds as well. Just ask your wife/girlfriend if I'm right.:AF330i: I'll also bet that in 12 months more than 60% of detractors will have come around and will love this car. Maybe for true M lovers it's best that the standard E60 looks as it does! As an aside I liked the 7 from the first time I saw it in the UK a couple years back. I couldn't understand what all the fuss was about.

Not to belabor the fashion point, but I think the same applies to the wheel choices for the M5. I've seen comments that people wish the wheels had a big lip. Sorry again, but I love them as is. Much like the wheels on the M3 CSL, the look on the E60 M5 is awesome and reflects current fashion. Wait 10 years and the big lip will be back (kinda like flared pants - in again now), but put the E39 M5 wheel beside the E60 M5 wheel and the E39 wheel looks a little old....

On a performance note I've only had my 540 for 3 months and I'm already wishing I had the E39 M5. Since I never buy new I will probably buy a 2003 E39 M5 in a year before picking up a 2005 E60 M5 after some guy decides he can't afford it 2 years into his lease and needs to unload it. Depreciation is best when it is on someone elses dime! That being said I am very much hoping that the 500HP figure is conservative. It does need to be 550 or 555 IMHO and the brakes better be amazing.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

M5 touring? <whimper> please?


----------

